# Двухголосный Юпитер



## Rinat Garifullin (18 Ноя 2021)

Добрый день. Имеется ли у кого-нибудь опыт игры/эксплуатации на двухголосном цельнопланочном Юпитере 61*120 (именно времен Московской экспериментальной фабрики муз. инструментов, а не современного Юпитер-2).


----------



## glory (19 Ноя 2021)

Вопрос не совсем понятен...
Если ориентироваться на Вашу информацию, то это обыкновенный трехрядный готовый цельнопланочный инструмент, массово эксплуатируемый и по сегодняшний день по домам культуры. Подобные инструменты выпускались чуть ли не каждой мало-мальски приличной фабрикой...
Просто тогда не называли всю продукцию фирмы "Юпитер" - Юпитерами... 
Да... И, если с инструментом определились, то имеется опыт игры и эксплуатации...


----------



## Rinat Garifullin (19 Ноя 2021)

Спойлер: Фото












Не знаю точное название модели, но корпус точь в точь как у полного 4-х голосного.
Интересно, насколько у него хорош звук по сравнению другими 2-х голосными инструментами (тульскими, кировскими, московскими).


----------



## MAN (19 Ноя 2021)

glory написал(а):


> Просто тогда не называли всю продукцию фирмы "Юпитер" - Юпитерами...


А потому что и не было никакой фирмы "Юпитер", была Московская экспериментальная фабрика. Так же, как в Туле не было, скажем, фирмы "Мир".


----------



## glory (19 Ноя 2021)

Rinat Garifullin написал(а):


> Спойлер: Фото
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Этот инструмент не имеет никакого отношения к московской экспериментальной фабрике музыкальных инструментов им. Советской армии...)
Ну, а по инструменту...
ИМХО. По звуку нормальный двухголосый с приличным ответом (но не потолок) готово - выборный инструмент. Слегка плосковатый звук и хрипловатый бас... С корейскими(?) резонаторами и голосовыми планками... Удивила настройка голосов, в теле которых фрезеровалась эдакая выемка... Мне понравилась конструкция правой механики, которую многие хают как ненадежную... Правда, это был вариант поменьше диапазоном....


----------



## Rinat Garifullin (19 Ноя 2021)

glory написал(а):


> Этот инструмент не имеет никакого отношения к московской экспериментальной фабрике музыкальных инструментов им. Советской армии...)


Неожиданно, значит его произвели уже на одной из современных "юпитеровских" фабрик?

Буду рад узнать о впечатлениях об инструменте.


----------



## glory (20 Ноя 2021)

Rinat Garifullin написал(а):


> Буду рад узнать о впечатлениях об инструменте.


Изя, ваши впечатления о Карузо?
- Ви знаете, он так фальшиво поет!
- А Ви его слышали?
- Нет, Моня напел...

Есть, конечно, общее впечатление и характеристика определенной модели, но это не о конкретном инструменте...


----------



## Rinat Garifullin (20 Ноя 2021)

Но я и не писал, что интересует конкретный инструмент на фото.

Если впечатления от модели такие секретные, хорошо, не рассказывайте


----------



## glory (22 Ноя 2021)

Rinat Garifullin написал(а):


> Но я и не писал, что интересует конкретный инструмент на фото.
> 
> Если впечатления от модели такие секретные, хорошо, не рассказывайте


Я ж Вам уже написал... А Вы не поняли, или не услышали то, что хотели услышать... 
Не бывает абсолютно одинаковых инструментов. Даже среди ширпотреба. Свое впечатление я могу построить по тем инструментам, которые мне попадались. И я их Вам уже написал. А где вероятность, что Вам попадутся такие же?
Плясать нужно от общих характеристик. Это если подобный вообще ни разу в руках не держали - а такое возможно? Вы что, коллекционер или любитель котов в мешке? Зачем Вам такой баян? Если Вы сами получите ответы на эти вопросы, может меньше будете задавать другим...


----------



## Rinat Garifullin (22 Ноя 2021)

Да, уже прочёл. Уведомления приходят только на новые сообщения, а не на редактирование старых. Дополнение к комментарию увидел только сегодня.


----------

